# I've posted this here because...



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

it's ANTI prepping!

This article annoys me on so many levels.

He would have been prepared if he had a wood supply BEFORE winter.

What the hell is wrong with a father going out and getting the means to keep his family warm and fed. He has no job to go to, collecting wood is adding to the families wealth and well being. The comments I've seen about this guy...

"if we had more people like this guy. we would be alright. he isnt giving up and (he's) holding his family together."

"All blessings out to him! He deserves it!"

I do think it's great that he gets off his rear and solves a problem but honestly isn't this just what ANYONE should do?

http://preppercentral.com/?p=5289


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not sure there are any jobs open in Detroit, outside of maybe armed security. The town is in a really dark place and for the most part they seem to be living the life of the "aftermath". But you're right, people should've saw it coming and prepared accordingly. Moving somewhere else would've been a good start.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

He needs to get rid of that POS fireplace and get a friggin' wood stove!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, this guy is not prepared but is doing what he has to. When SHTF the sheeple will die because they will not know what to do unlike this guy.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I understand how bad things are in Detroit at the moment. Hard place to be. What I find so amazing about this article and the follow up article is the way the general public see what he is doing as both fantastic (that he has come up with a solution) and terrible (that he can't just flick a switch and heat his home).

Getting your hands dirty and actually labouring at something has become the worst thing that can happen to you  

I read a blog yesterday about labour exchange traveling (wwoofing etc). One of the more amusing comments was about 'culture shock' that some young travelers experienced when asked to do household chores. Things like helping wash the dishes or wash their own dirty clothes. That a lot of young adults had never had to do this kind of thing before and host farmers should make allowances....

Ummmm, pardon. Host farmers should wash their dirty socks and provide table service, LOL. I don't think so.

My children when teenagers had a small dose of 'culture shock', it didn't last long 


I have no idea what will happen to these people if they are forced to look after themselves.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I give the man Kudos for doing what he has to do. The article states he lost his job suddenly, not unlike some of the others of us out there. Sure, it would have been great to have a few cords of wood put up but perhaps he was counting on HIS JOB to see the family through. There are much worse things he could be doing than scrounging wood to burn. One of which is to be bitching that he is not getting his EBT card filled fast enough.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

BE CURIOUS TO ASK HIM HOW THAT " HOPE AND Change" is working out for him?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I had a real good response to Wellrounded and the technoninjas killed it. Phooey!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Woody said:


> I give the man Kudos for doing what he has to do. The article states he lost his job suddenly, not unlike some of the others of us out there. Sure, it would have been great to have a few cords of wood put up but perhaps he was counting on HIS JOB to see the family through. There are much worse things he could be doing than scrounging wood to burn. One of which is to be bitching that he is not getting his EBT card filled fast enough.


I have no problem at all with the man, I agree Kudos to him. It's the comments of others that irritated me, this is on a prepping site, he's not prepping but finding solutions on the fly.

I guess I don't think scrounging wood is admirable, that would be like saying someone washing their dishes is admirable...

This is not something that deserves a pat on the back, it's simply supporting yourself by what ever means possible.

I find the idea that getting off your bottom and doing for yourself is something that generates 'admiration' and applause is crazy. Isn't that the least we should do as adults.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

The article says that he has experience as a butcher and a roofer. Around here, he'd find work. He wouldn't have a big house, but he'd probably find work.

I can't remember who said it, but it was a few years ago (probably 15 or so) that I remember hearing it. "We're raising a generation of welfare-recipients".

I'm going to take it one step farther and say "... a generation of slaves...". 
The people from these areas, at least most of them, have been "conditioned" to expect certain things. It's like anyone really... When a person is immersed in a certain culture, and inundated, every day, with certain views and philosophies, they can't help but acquire some of those ways of thinking. That's why the "city-folk" (and of course, this is a generalization, not a universal) keep getting farther and farther to the "left" of center. Considering what kind of philosophical disposition prevails within those communities, I'm genuinely surprised that the gentleman even has a fireplace. It was probably one of those "quaint" features that made the place attractive when they first looked at the property.

We look at making a fire in a fireplace or woodstove as a simple matter of course. For most people in or near the cities, a fire is either something that is considered life-threatening, or something that inspires awe in the friends of those who built it.

People stuck in the city are stuck in the city..... Much the same, I find, as a battered woman who is afraid to leave her abuser....

...and no, people, that *was not* intended to be humorous.

-Regards to all


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Outpost, sure certain areas have jobs, this man just happens to be in Detroit. I do not know the particulars of east, west, north or south but from what I have read it is pretty dismal there. He might not have the means to move anywhere, his home is there. They could be talking about a coal mining family from WV. How do you move from your generations old family home or area? If they had a few hundred dollars and a vehicle, yes, maybe they could move, but where to? Perhaps he could go to the unemployment office and ask about jobs elsewhere? But, how to get money to move, rent a place and get started again? We only read a short version of this family story.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

My mother made us, boys & girls, to do house work & farm chores.
My mother said she was not going to turn a bunch of dumb boys/men loose on their wives or the world.
I told my children this & they learned to stand on their own feet, not as fast as I did, but they are getting there.
I bought my daughter a tool bag, pink one, to take to collage with her, taught her how to check a receptacle with the volt pin.
When she pulled the bag out at school all the girls wanted to know where she got the tools & how she knew how to use them.
She said My Dad bought it & showed me how to use the tools.
They just looked at her, did not know what to say. but she found the tripped breaker & reset it.
It is more important to teach the children they can & should, then just the how.
Think on your feet.
This year I am teaching my son how to build a storage build one board at a time.
He will wire & plumb it too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

crabapple said:


> When she pulled the bag out at school all the girls wanted to know where she got the tools & how she knew how to use them. She said My Dad bought it & showed me how to use the tools.
> 
> They just looked at her, did not know what to say.


I love this story!


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Woody said:


> Outpost, sure certain areas have jobs, this man just happens to be in Detroit. I do not know the particulars of east, west, north or south but from what I have read it is pretty dismal there. He might not have the means to move anywhere, his home is there. They could be talking about a coal mining family from WV. How do you move from your generations old family home or area? If they had a few hundred dollars and a vehicle, yes, maybe they could move, but where to? Perhaps he could go to the unemployment office and ask about jobs elsewhere? But, how to get money to move, rent a place and get started again? We only read a short version of this family story.


Woody,
That's actually what I meant. He's stuck in a place with a completely different mindset, philosophy, and expectation of life... and I do mean he's stuck there....

Even the coal miners of WV, as terrible as their situation is becoming, have better resources to provide for themselves and their families.

I wasn't suggesting he move. I was only expressing a modicum of sympathy because I know he can't, and that he'd find work if he were, in fact, someplace else.

An old expression comes to mind; "There but by the Grace of God go I..."

I've spent time in the cities. I find the whole thing a form of slavery.... It relegates the mind to the artificial, and the individual to dependence on it.

There's really nothing sadder... and this is just the beginning....

-Regards.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh, gotcha now. I've read enough of your posts to know you a little. I should have re-read your post twice before replying. That, or one less brandy.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Woody said:


> Ahhh, gotcha now. I've read enough of your posts to know you a little. I should have re-read your post twice before replying. That, or one less brandy.


*Less* brandy?

Oh Good Lord, Woody....

I'd *never* wish *that* on you!


I'm a J.D. or Crown man myself, but I'd have a brandy with you!

:beercheer:

-All the best.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Outpost said:


> I'm a J.D. or Crown man myself,


I'll never buy J.D. again due to the legal department of their parent corporation.

I do like Crown, 
Maker's Mark (with Moby!!)
Glenlivet 18 year scotch
and Jameson Gold Reserve & Limited Reserve


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Christian Brothers brandy. A jigger (plus a splash) in a thick, short glass with a large cube. I feel like I am supporting the monks. I have an ample supply, stop by anytime.

The Jameson's I am short on, only a dozen bottles. I save it for special occasions, like when I am thirsty. :beercheer:


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Woody said:


> Christian Brothers brandy. A jigger (plus a splash) in a thick, short glass with a large cube. I feel like I am supporting the monks. I have an ample supply, stop by anytime.
> 
> The Jameson's I am short on, only a dozen bottles. I save it for special occasions, like when I am thirsty. :beercheer:


HAHA!

If I ever find my way to North Carolina brother, I might just take you up on that!



...and without reciprocity, there is no justice, so if you ever know you're heading up to New Hampshire, you just give me a 'heads up' and I'll have some ready for you!

-All the best.

:beercheer:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

crabapple said:


> I bought my daughter a tool bag, pink one, to take to collage with her,...


I have a purple tool bag with matching tools. My only problem with it is, I'm running out of room! If I add too many more, I'll have to find a larger bag (or box).


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ezmerelda said:


> I have a purple tool bag with matching tools. My only problem with it is, I'm running out of room! If I add too many more, I'll have to find a larger bag (or box).


I have 2 Craftsman toolboxes of my own. When K needs a tool he doesn't own he checks my boxes... then returns the tool to _*HIS*_ box not mine!
:eyebulge:


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

highly doubt that he's paying rent for the place ... he's just another of the thousands of Detroit squatters ... likely some bank owns the place and doesn't bother them or the private owner sees having someone at least keeping the place habitable as an advantage ....


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Ezmerelda said:


> I have a purple tool bag with matching tools. My only problem with it is, I'm running out of room! If I add too many more, I'll have to find a larger bag (or box).


I got it at wally world, it was two toned & small, which is the only problem I had with it, I added some tools, like a volt pin to test power on wiring.
I like the tower tool box & lots of shelves in the shop.
I like a roll around tool box for in the shop projects & it can be easily move to the back of a truck to go off site. I also like bags for different types of tools, woodworking, craving, glue up, framing buildings,plumbing,electrical,HVAC, welding, metal or plastic forming.The list is long.
The kits,canvas bags work well, so you can get what you need with out hunting though every tool.
This works well with emergence /BOB too.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

For what it's worth, there's an update on that article. In a nutshell, an anonymous donor has offered to pay for the utilities. The article was las updated on Jan 23, so I would assume the lights are back on by now. The update also gives instructions on where to donate if you wish.

http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/2...art=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=9759445


----------

